# Drug test- Sponge under tongue???



## Walker1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi, I went to an employment agency today. They said they do drug tests using a small sponge under your tongue for 3 minutes. She claims it tells them about 8 kinds of drugs. Is anyone familier with this test? I have not smoked for at least 6 weeks as I'm job hunting and may have something soon. Thanks for any info you have.


----------



## Droster (Feb 22, 2007)

Hmmm.. Never heard of this sponge you speak of. But...You havent smoked in 6 weeks. I think you should be fine but if I were you Id google it.


----------



## Walker1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I did Google it. Go to this address and find out all the drug testing kits & types this company is selling to employers. The sponge kit tests saliva/oral fluids. It detects very recent usage and actual impairment. This sucks for me! I haven't smoked in over 6 weeks. I'm so sick of our fucked up Govt. and employers messing with our private lives. If I didn't have to get another job I would not have a problem, but I haven't won Lotto yet. 

www.preventx.co.uk


----------



## thabongkey (Mar 12, 2007)

iv you read my post on how i passed the same kind i just chewed big red


----------



## Walker1 (Mar 12, 2007)

thabongkey said:
			
		

> iv you read my post on how i passed the same kind i just chewed big red


 
Big red what? i didn't see that post.


----------



## bmxboi123 (Mar 13, 2007)

Walker1 said:
			
		

> Hi, I went to an employment agency today. They said they do drug tests using a small sponge under your tongue for 3 minutes. She claims it tells them about 8 kinds of drugs. Is anyone familier with this test? I have not smoked for at least 6 weeks as I'm job hunting and may have something soon. Thanks for any info you have.


when you are able to smoke again you will get BAKED!!

oh yeah, i know drug councler and she was tellin me my brother and my freind that cops have speical lights (like a flash light) that they can shine into your mouth and see if you have been smoking. anyone heard about this?? i hope thats not true.


----------



## thabongkey (Mar 15, 2007)

completely untrue , an plus possesion is 9/10 th s of the law , when you ever get stopped by a cop an suspesion of you smokeing its really either your going 2 jail for intoxication while driveing or hes just gonna sweat cha on the street say awhole bunch of what he cant do :joint:


and yes the big red did work for me an my friend once for each of us , an is totally a last resort


----------

